# Augstspriegums un elektrostatika >  Indukcijas spole, dimmeris, kondensātors

## Vinchi

Šeit būs vienkāršs variants kā dabūt dzirksteles no moskviča indukcijas spoles.
Izmantoju 600W dimmeri kuru var iegādāties jebkurā celtniecības veikalā un  kondensātoru 1uF, 600V. Atgādināšu ka atšķirībā no monitoru transformatoriem šeit ārā nāk maiņstrāva. Ja dimmeris šķiet par dārgu var pats uztaisīt dimmeri uz BTA12 tiristoru

----------


## Texx

Bez dimmera nevar iztikt?

----------


## Vinchi

Bez dimmera nekas sakarīgs nesanāks tāpēc ka no rozetes nāk sinusoidāls spriegums, bet dimmerī ir BTA12 tiristors kurš strauji atslēdz spriegumu.
Pie tam dimmeris dod ārā augstāku frekvenci.

----------

